# Anyone travelling Condor Ferries this weekend please note



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Condor Ferries
Customer Update
Sailings this weekend (17-20 February) have been relocated from Weymouth to Poole due to a structural problem with the berth. Customers are advised to check Sailing Updates for revised sailing times.

http://www.condorferries.co.uk/


----------

